# GTA San Andreas prob.....



## coolio2654 (Aug 10, 2008)

Well, I got GTA San Andreas from my friend.  He sent me the game, I install, play.  After a while of messing the configuration around to my specifications, I notice that the game recognizes "space" as "S" key.  They both do the same thing.  Space key is very important and didn't allow me to complete the 3rd mission of the game   I admit messing around the internal settings with my friends and all to get better speed for cars and everything.  But how do I fix this? how do I make space key recognizable again?  Help would be much appreciated.
P.S. I searched for the internet for solutions, and a lot of pirated copies of the game have this prob, I can assure you the game is completely authentic; if not a bit messed around with.


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 10, 2008)

Seriously?

Considering this post you made some time ago, I have to wonder about the integrity of your assurance about this game's authenticity...

Unless you purchased the game, we can't help you according to the board rules here ("getting it from a friend" does not constitute acquiring it legally).  I made this apparent to you in the PMs you sent me as well.  Just in case you forgot, here's the part of my PM to you that relates to this post as well....



> While it might not be illegal for the site to be online, it is against this forum's board rules to be discussed here. When someone signs up, the board rules are usually the first thing one sees. If you haven't already, check it out by clicking on the FAQ link on the top bar of this forum.
> 
> Malware is also available on the Internet. Does that necessarily make it legal? And explain to a police officer that you didn't see the speed limit sign when you were driving 90 on a 65 zone. See how that officer responds.



Everyone else (including I) are able to follow the rules here, please do the same.


----------



## coolio2654 (Aug 10, 2008)

Getting a game from my friend means he actually "borrowed" the cd case to me with everything inside it.  He didn't copy it unto a different cd.  Means, the game is only being used by one person (unless friends come over to play  I don't believe it's illegal to borrow a game to someone.


----------



## coolio2654 (Aug 10, 2008)

Plus, that website didn't have GTA San Andreas when I made that post.  I believe it still doesn't have it.
Oh, can someone still help me with my GTA bug? plz


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 10, 2008)

coolio2654 said:


> Getting a game from my friend means he actually "borrowed" the cd case to me with everything inside it.  He didn't copy it unto a different cd.  Means, the game is only being used by one person (unless friends come over to play  I don't believe it's illegal to borrow a game to someone.



If you read the license that comes with it, you'll see that it is.  Only the person that purchased the game is licensed to install it.  Did he uninstall it from his computer when he lent you the game?  Otherwise, it would still be illegal.

Please don't rationalize the reasons for posting that link in the other thread.  You still don't understand that what you're asking is against the board rules here.


----------



## coolio2654 (Aug 11, 2008)

gosh, I'm not rationalizing posting that site, I'm just stating the fact that GTA San Andreas wasn't on that site when I posted the link; I did that to back (not rationalize) my claim that the game is authentic.  On the internet (and on back of game) I checked the licenses of many games, and they all say "You may not loan, rent, lease, give, sell, offer for sale, sublicense, or otherwise transfer the Product, or any portion of the Product or anything incorporated therein, including any screen display, sound or accompanying documentation, to any third party, nor may you permit any other person to use the Product in exchange for remuneration" (this is all what the say, maybe not in the right order, but very similar).  K, loaning, renting, selling, leasing all have to do with getting money in exchange for the game; and my friend "borrowed" the game to me.  I'm obviously not third-party software either.  I also made it clear that my friend isn't using the game, kinda means he un-installed it on his comp.  Thats one thing friends do, borrow you things.  Also, I'll put some more quotes I found on various game EULAs, which are very similar to GTA EULA; "in one case you may transfer your rights under this License on a permanent basis provided you transfer this License and the Product, including all accompanying printed materials, while retaining no copies, and the recipient agrees to the terms of this License. If the Product is an update, any transfer must include this update and all prior revisions."  That legally states people may borrow games to other people.  
     You are also assuming a lot , just being on that website doesn't guarantee me having pirated anything.  I came to this website seeking answers to my MAC dilemmas.  This website looked promising and full of knowledge.  I still believe it it, but in this thread, I have been blamed of breaking the law (under assumption), and robbed of my chance of getting an answer (which I doubt anyone is going to give me now).  How nice nixgeek.


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 11, 2008)

I have nothing more to say about this topic.  I've said everything that needs to be said.  You know the rules, it's your choice to accept them or not.  Let the mods deal with it at this point.  I'm done.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 11, 2008)

First of all, in a lot of cases, "loan" means the exact same thing as "borrow."

Second of all, you quote from the EULA:


> ...in one case you may transfer your rights under this License *on a permanent basis* provided you transfer this License and the Product...


...which specifically states "permanent basis."  Neither "borrowing" (as you said you did from your friend) nor "lending" are grounds for transferring the game under a "permanent basis."

In order for this to be legal, your friend must have _given_ you the game, meaning you now own the game and he no longer owns it, and it is now your game to do with what you please.


----------



## coolio2654 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thx for clearing things up, I was starting to hate this argument.  
If anyone wants to, and if it's possible, put the answer up; I still need an answer.


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 11, 2008)

> No W@r3z
> No asking for serialz, hackz, or warez, linking to them, discussing or anything related, including MP3z, Pr0n and related piracy items.



Oh give me a freakin break here! He has broken no forum rule that i can see - so  if you do not have an answer for him, you should not bother to post. 

*All he is asking is how to get his space key to work again!!!!*


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 11, 2008)

g/re/p said:


> Oh give me a freakin break here! He has broken no forum rule that i can see - so  if you do not have an answer for him, you should not bother to post.
> 
> *All he is asking is how to get his space key to work again!!!!*



And your answer to his problem is.....*????*

With all due respect, a dose of one's own medicine is in order here.  I've responded no differently than I've done in the past with previous issues regarding the forum rules.  I still stand by my position unless the mods say otherwise.  If someone is willing to help him with his problem, all the better.


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 11, 2008)

coolio2654 said:


> Thx for clearing things up, I was starting to hate this argument.
> If anyone wants to, and if it's possible, put the answer up; I still need an answer.



I am guessing that you changed the mapping of the space key from the options settings 
in the game - if so, all you need to do is use the same menu to change it back, or use the 
option that switches back to default keymapping.

The space key cannot be remapped from within OS X without third party software 
or extensive hacking of plist or pref files.

I am still trying to find a solution - will post back later!


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 11, 2008)

nixgeek said:


> And your answer to his problem is.....*????*
> 
> With all due respect, a dose of one's own medicine is in order here.  I've responded no differently than I've done in the past with previous issues regarding the forum rules.  I still stand by my position unless the mods say otherwise.  If someone is willing to help him with his problem, all the better.



Please quote exactly what forum rule he broke.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 11, 2008)

g/re/p said:


> Please quote exactly what forum rule he broke.



The exact one your quoted: "discussions" about "warez."

Obtaining software from a friend in a manner that is in violation of the EULA of said software essentially turns that software into "warez," since the software has now been "pirated" in a manner in direct conflict with the EULA, and the definition of "warez" specifically mentions "pirated" software.

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en-us&q=define:warez&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

That rule right there.


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 11, 2008)

g/re/p said:


> Please specify exactly what forum rule he broke.



Read his posts and you'll see the following:



> P.S. I searched for the internet for solutions, and a lot of pirated copies of the game have this prob, I can assure you the game is completely authentic; if not a bit messed around with.



This line had me wondering, especially considering the last post he made in the thread I linked.

Plus, he's PMed me justifying the reasons for posting that link.  I quoted part of my response to him as to why it was wrong to do so.



> Getting a game from my friend means *he actually "borrowed" the cd case to me with everything inside it.* He didn't copy it unto a different cd. Means, the game is only being used by one person (unless friends come over to play  I don't believe it's illegal to *borrow* a game to someone.



Did his friend give him the disc to keep, or just lent him the disc?  EDCC made the distinction quite clear.

As far as I'm concerned, it's no different than those asking for help with a game they downloaded or a copy of OS X that was downloaded or borrowed from a friend.  Check out the responses in those threads and see if they're still open.  I don't see why this would be any different.  It led me to be suspicious, hence my responses in this thread.


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 11, 2008)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> The exact one your quoted: "discussions" about "warez."
> 
> Obtaining software from a friend in a manner that is in violation of the EULA of said software essentially turns that software into "warez," since the software has now been "pirated" in a manner in direct conflict with the EULA, and the definition of "warez" specifically mentions "pirated" software.
> 
> ...



I'm not trying to get into a pissing match here, but your answer is not
specific enough -  i also disagree with your assertion that borrowing equals 
pirating and nothing in your link supports that opinion.

And also, once again - he was asking for help with his Apple Computer,
not the game.


Note: this is nothing personal against nixgeek or el diablo - just a discussion.....


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 11, 2008)

The rules of the board aren't specific enough then - "warez, etc... discussions... asking for... anything related to..." blah blah.  My justification is as specific as the rule governing it is... I couldn't possibly be more specific about it unless the rule was more specific.

A lot of people disagree with the assertion that borrowing is pirating.  We could debate that until the end of time and never arrive at a conclusion, so it's going to have to be left up in the air for the time being.  Just because I say borrowing is pirating doesn't make it so, and just because you say it's not doesn't make it so.  It's all up to interpretation, but the way I read it is that GTA4 can be installed on one computer at a time.  If you want to install it on another computer not owned by you, you must uninstall it from the original computer and transfer all materials to another party under the guise that the transfer is a _permanent_ transfer -- to me, that means "borrowing" is out because "borrowing" implies non-permanence and temporary-ness.


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 11, 2008)

The simple fact is that kids frequently share games, and he obviously did not go out and steal the game or illegally d/l it.

Since his problem is with his apple computer, I myself had no problem trying to help him.

That is the main point i was trying to make...

I apologize for complicating the situation.


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 11, 2008)

While possibly true what you're saying g/re/p, that still doesn't excuse him from the rules that ScottW and others had set for this forum.  Other forums do things differently.  We as members of ScottW's forum should abide by the rules no matter what age.  That even includes topics of getting links to abandonware which are still held to copyright by their owners even though they aren't being developed anymore.  Same for ROMs used in MAME/MESS, and the same for discussions about torrents (even when they have legitimate purposes such as downloading open source software).  Sometimes, it's best to err on the side of caution.


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 11, 2008)

I have seen many instances on this site over the years where regular members of the board 
allowed for "grey areas" and answered questions that were possibly against the forum rules
 - and no other members or moderators questioned them or invoked said rules as a result.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 11, 2008)

[noun] frequently do [verb] [noun].  Doesn't make it legal.  While the EULA may be ridiculous, it's still a semi-binding contract.  I didn't make it all up, I just understand it.  It's easy to see how, "Hey, I'm just sharing a little!" doesn't seem illegal -- but because it's done all the time and it's easy to do and it doesn't _seem_ illegal doesn't make it legal by any stretch of the imagination.

There are many laws that are ridiculous and/or unjust.  The fact that they are ridiculous and/or unjust doesn't render them unenforceable or make breaking those laws any less illegal.

We can argue all day whether sharing is legal or illegal, but the simple fact of the matter is that it's illegal because it is.  Doesn't matter what we do or say -- nothing short of changing the law will make it legal.

On topic, I think you hit the nail on the head concerning the fix, though -- the setting for Spacebar and the 'S' key are in the options for the game itself.  If changing those options doesn't fix the problem, then we'll have to dig deeper.


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 11, 2008)

Then as EDCC mentioned, the board rules on that particular topic need to be clarified further to reduce any confusion on what is and isn't allowed.


----------



## coolio2654 (Aug 12, 2008)

Well, I'm happy at least one person backs me up (thx g/re/p!).  I see I stumbled on a very debated and interesting topic here.  Well, I hope one day this will be cleared up.  Also, from http://dictionary.die.net/warez  I found a definition of warez,  "A term used by software pirates use to describe a cracked game or application that is made available to the Internet, usually via FTP or telnet, often the pirate will make use of a site with lax security."  K, definition of pirate/pirated (from same site)  "copy illegally; of published material."  So, I guess I never pirated any warez at all.


----------



## coolio2654 (Aug 12, 2008)

Yo man, I PMed you so people wouldn't think I had bad intentions or anything, now you use that against me?!!??  PMing is a private thing.


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 12, 2008)

coolio2654 said:


> Yo man, I PMed you so people wouldn't think I had bad intentions or anything, now you use that against me?!!??  PMing is a private thing.



First of all, I just mentioned that you PMed me.  Many people PM me, as I do others, and there's nothing wrong with saying that someone PMed you.  Second, I only posted what I responded to you and didn't reveal anything of what you said in there which was in reference to something else.  I've moved on from this and there's been some constructive commentary about the whole thing, I ask that you as well move on with the issue.  You've already gotten the answers you were looking for, so please drop it.


----------



## coolio2654 (Aug 12, 2008)

What, I'm not allowed to defend my position anymore?
Fine, Ill drop it, cause this is going nowhere.  Anyone feel free to answer though.


----------



## Mario8672 (Aug 18, 2008)

Don't go to a forum like this asking about an illegal game. Go to some other forum, and REWORD your original post if you want any answers.


----------



## ablack6596 (Aug 21, 2008)

I didn't read more than the first page. It's obviously not a 100% legal copy because it hasn't been released for Mac OS X. It's an unofficial Cider port, which means it's basically running in WINE.

I would find your saved game, back it up, erase everything else, and reinstall if it actually happened after you changed some files.


----------



## coolio2654 (Aug 21, 2008)

First of all, GTA San Andreas did come out for MAC OS X.  I'll try what you said ablack.  One thing, I wonder why everyone is suspicious.  I mean, my first reply was someone accusing me of breaking the law.  And that was assumption.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 21, 2008)

You could just clear the air right now and post how, exactly, you _did_ come into possession of GTA, then either the suspicions will be confirmed or denied.

Did you buy the game (or was it a gift, insinuating a complete and total transfer of ownership to you), or did you obtain it in some other (and, therefore, illegal) fashion?

Let's clear this up and get on with life.


----------



## coolio2654 (Aug 25, 2008)

A friend borrowed the game to me.  Had no idea it was illegal.  Cleared up.


----------

